# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Châu Âu dịp tết Âm Lịch 2015 giá tốt nhất

## hienplus0612

*Du lịch Châu Âu dịp tết Âm Lịch 2015 giá tốt nhất*

*Lịch trình:* PHÁP - Ý - THỤY SĨ

*TP.HCM & HÀ NỘI: 14/02 (TỐI 26 TẾT)*
Du lịch Châu Âu - Châu Âu nổi tiếng với quá trình xây dựng lịch sử văn hóa và kinh tế tương đối lâu đời mang đậm nét Hy Lạp cổ đại. Với bề dày lịch sử các thành phố luôn là điểm thu hút hồn của những du khách muốn tìm hiểu văn hóa và văn minh phương Tây. Nếu như Ý nổi tiếng với những thành phố kính, những kiệt tác sừng sững theo năm tháng như Đấu trường La Mã, tháp nghiêng Pisa thì Pháp cũng có những thắng cảnh tuyệt vời như Paris hoa lệ với Tháp Eiffel, sông Seine và hệ thống bảo tàng đồ sộ. Bên cạnh đó, Thụy Sĩ quốc gia nằm giữa Pháp và Ý lại sở hữu vẽ đẹp không chỉ từ kiến trúc mà còn có một cảnh quang thiên nhiên hùng vĩ pha lẫn nét thơ mộng với đỉnh Titlis và dòng sông Limmat uốn lượn quanh thành phố. Tất cả sẽ làm nên một hành trình đầy màu sắc trong tour Châu Âu Xuân Ất Mùi 2015


*Ngày 1: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH/ HÀ NỘI – PARIS (Dùng bữa và nghỉ đêm trên máy bay)*

HDV đón quý khách tại *ga Quốc tế, sân bay Quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất*, đoàn đáp chuyến bay *VN266 (18:55 – 20:55) đi quá cảnh tại Hà Nội*, tiếp tục đáp chuyến bay *VN19 (23:25 – 06:50) đi Paris.*



*Ngày 2: PARIS – THÁP EIFFEL (Ăn 3 bữa)*

*Buổi sáng*: Đoàn đến Paris, đoàn tham quan:

Du khách đi cáp trên lên *đồi Montmartre (Đồi Mông Mác)*. Ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Paris.Tham quan *Vương Cung Thánh Đường Sacre Coeur.**Khải Hoàn Môn (Arc De Triomphe)* – biểu tượng lịch sử của Pháp.*Quảng trường Concorde.*





*Buổi trưa:* Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương.

Tham quan *Tháp Eiffel*: du khách có dịp lên tầng 2 của kỳ quan này để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp toàn thành phố của và ghi lại những hình ảnh khó quên cùng biểu tượng của nước Pháp.Dạo thuyền trên dòng* sông Seine* thơ mộng, ngắm nhìn cảnh sắc thành phố Paris hoa lệ.
_Buổi tối:_ Dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng, tự do dạo phố hoặc về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi tại Paris.





*Ngày 3: PARIS – ZURICH (Ăn 3 bữa)*

_Buổi sáng:_ Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn
Đoàn khởi hành tham quan:

*Cung điện Versailles* – nơi ở của nhiều đời vua Louis, là công trình ghi dấu những tinh hoa của nghệ thuật Pháp thế kỷ 17 và 18, nơi đây cất giữ nhiều cổ vật của Hoàng Gia.







*Buổi trưa:* Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng.

Tự do mua sắm tại *đại lộ Champs Elysees*
Đoàn đáp chuyến tàu siêu tốc đi *Zurich*.
*Buổi tối:* Đoàn đến Geneva, đoàn dùng cơm tối, Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn và nghỉ ngơi tại Zurich.

*Ngày 4: ZURICH – LUCERNE (Ăn 3 bữa)*

*Buổi sáng*: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn và trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Zurich:

*Sông Limmat & Hồ Zurich.
**Nhà thờ Đức Bà.
**Khu phố cổ &Tòa thị chính.
**Phố Augustine* – Con phố nhỏ hẹp quanh co với các ô cửa sổ nhiều màu sắc.*Bahnhofstrasse*: Một trong những đại lộ mua sắm sầm uất nhất tại Zurich.
*Buổi trưa:* Đoàn dùng bữa trưa, đoàn khởi hành đi Lucerne, đến Lucerne đoàn tham quan:

*Tòa thị chính.**Quảng trường cổ trung tâm.**Tượng đài Sư tử.**Cầu gổ nổi tiếng Chapelle**Bucherer:* Tham quan và mua sắm tại cửa hàng đồng hồ – nữ trang Bucherer.
*Buổi tối*: Đoàn về ăn tối và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi tại Lucerne.

*Ngày 5: LUCERNE – NÚI TITLIS – MILAN (Ăn 3 bữa)*

*Buổi sáng:* Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn và trả phòng, Đoàn đi *Engelberg* tham quan
*Núi Titlis*. Ðoàn đi chuyển bằng cáp treo lên núi Titlis (cao hơn 3.000 mét, nhiệt độ trung bình trong ngày là 1°C đến 3°C).
*Buổi trưa:* Đoàn khởi hành đi *Milan*, đến Milan, đoàn tham quan Milan:

*Lâu đài Sforza*: đã từng làmột trong những thành trì của lãnh địa Milan, ngày nay đã trở thành bảo tàng nghệ thuật của thành phố.*Tự do mua sắm tại các cửa hàng kính mát từ thế kỷ 19 như Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II.*Tham quan nhà hát opera nổi tiếng* La Scala.*Tham quan *nhà thờ Duomo* nổi tiếng, một công trình kiến trúc Gothic cổ kính tuyệt mỹ.
_Buổi tối:_ Đoàn ăn tối và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ đêm tại Milan.

*Ngày 6: MILAN – VENICE (Ăn 3 bữa)*

*Buổi sáng:* Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng, khởi hành đi *Venice*.
*Buổi trưa:* Đến Venice, dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng, khởi hành tham quan*:*

Tham quan *lâu đài Doge, cầu Than Thở, thăm xưởng chế tác thuỷ tinh mỹ nghệ tận mắt chứng kiến những màn thổi thủy tinh độc đáo.**Đi xuyên qua lòng thành phố bằng “xe bus dưới nước”*, quý khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng những tác phẩm kiến trúc tuyệt vời từ nhà thờ, khách sạn, nhà cửa hai bên bờ kênh… *Đoàn sẽ cập bến tại quảng trường San Marco.*Tham quan *Vương cung thánh đường San Marco*, một công trình nổi tiếng tiêu biểu cho phong cách Byzantine cầu kỳ, phức tạp.
*Buổi tối:* Đoàn dùng bữa tối về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi tại Venice.

*Ngày 7: VENICE – PISA (Ăn 3 bữa)*

*Buổi sáng:* Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng, đoàn khởi hành tham quan:
Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan* thành phố Pisa*.
*Buổi trưa:* Đoàn đến Pisa, dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Khởi hành tham quan thanh phố Pisa.
Đoàn chiêm ngưỡng tòa tháp nghiêng nổi tiếng được xây dựng từ năm 1173. *Tháp nghiêng Pisa* không chỉ là nơi thu hút những du khách khó tính mà còn là một trong những công trình tưởng niệm quan trọng nhất của Châu Âu thời trung cổ. Tòa tháp được xây dựng nhằm thể hiện sự tự hào và vinh quang của nhà nước thành bang Pisa thịnh vượng.
*Buổi tối:* đoàn dung bữa tối về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.



*Ngày 8: PISA – ROME (Ăn 3 bữa)*

*Buổi sáng:* Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng, đoàn khởi hành đến *Rome* – thủ đô của nước Ý.
*Buổi trưa:* đến Rome, đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương, đoàn tham quan:

*Đấu trường La Mã – Colloseum* (tham quan bên ngoài).*Khu phế tích La Mã – Roman Forum.**Quãng trường Piazza Navona.**Đài phun nước Trevi:* Là nghệ thuật của Rome, một đài phun nước được xây dựng năm 19 trước Công nguyên bởi Agrippa Vipsiano Marco.
*Buổi tối:* đoàn dung bữa tối về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.





*Ngày 9: ROME (Ăn 3 bữa)*

*Buổi sáng:* Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, đoàn tham quan tòa thánh Vatican:

*Tòa thánh Vatican* – là quốc gia độc lập nhỏ nhất thế giới và là nơi duy nhất toàn bộ quốc gia được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới.*Thánh đường Sixtin* và cùng tìm hiểu về các điển tích Thiên Chúa Giáo qua các hiện vật gốc được trưng bày tại đây.*Tham quan đền thờ thánh Phero – ST. PETERS BASILICA.**Lâu đài Castello St Angelo.*
*Buổi trưa:* đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương, đoàn tự do tham quan mua sắm quà lưu niệm tại Rome.
_Buổi tối:_ đoàn dung bữa tối về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.



*Ngày 10: ROME – VIỆT NAM (Ăn 3 bữa)*

*Buổi sáng:* Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng.
Đoàn khởi hành ra sân bay, HDV làm thủ tục cho đoàn đáp chuyến bay *AZ400 (08 :30 – 10 :35) về quá cảnh tại Frankfurt*, đoàn tiếp tục đáp chuyến bay *VN30 (13 :55 – 07 :20)* về Việt Nam.

*Ngày 11: VIÊT NAM*

Đến Việt Nam HDV chia tay đoàn và hẹn gặp lại.
Kết thúc chương trình.

----------

